# Owl



## #4s (Aug 10, 2016)

Owl in Flight


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2016)

Man ya made me duck     AWESOME job #4s


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 11, 2016)

omg that is a fantastic shot how in the world did you get that one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2016)

Great capture. 

Saw that same sight many years ago from a lock on stand near dusk. I was mere seconds from jumping when the owl decided to turn away.


----------



## BERN (Aug 11, 2016)

very well done!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 11, 2016)

Great shot!


----------



## rydert (Aug 11, 2016)

wow! awesome....


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice....real nice.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Great capture.


----------



## natureman (Aug 11, 2016)

Pretty cool shot.


----------



## #4s (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow! awesome shot


----------



## marknga (Aug 29, 2016)

So awesome.


----------



## EuroTech (Sep 15, 2016)

Top notch !


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 25, 2016)

Great capture!
Just by chance?


----------

